

FBI explains how it linked North Korea to the Sony Pictures hack - tomhschmidt
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/fbi-explains-north-korea-link-to-sony-hack/

======
BMarkmann
One problem I have with the "you don't see what I see, just trust I'm right"
line is that there's no way to refute it -- short of an outside, independent
party providing a different compelling analysis and interpretation of the
forensic evidence. The relevant parties (Sony, FBI, etc...) don't have any
interested in sharing, and in fact have a vested interest in not sharing, that
forensic evidence. So... I strongly suspect that right or wrong, the existing
given position is the story that will always stand.

------
coding4all
>"They don't see what I see,"

No shit. You haven't showed us anything.

------
Taranis
The title of the Engadget story is wrong, the FBI did not explain anything,
and then saying "they don't see what I see." is fairly idiotic way of adding
to the explaination.

